# White Washing



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I really want to whitewash the barns this year. Has anyone ever done this? How do you make the stuff? Where do you get the ingredients? Is applying it just like painting with a roller brush? How far does a gallon of the stuff go?
Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

White washing is illegal, because of the lead in the lime. 

If you can get a guaranteed source of ground limestone that contains acceptable amounts of lead, I can tell you how to make it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there anything your can use in place of lime?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No and it must be Hydrated Lime, the kind with the big warning on the bag. The chemical reaction is what what creates the whitewash. It is a dangerous procedure that should be undertaken outdoors with children and animals well away. About the same level of danger as messing around with Lye.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great, Jill. When we were little my brother & I had to paint fence with it. We wound up having fun painting each other too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I dug out my stuff and one of the recipes I have contains Calcium Carbonate...That's what's what contains the lead. You can make it without using that so, as long as the Lime is handled properly, it is safe for kids and animals after drying. 


It’s important to pay attention to what type of lime you are using in your whitewash–be sure to select hydrated lime (also called mason’s lime)– NOT dolomite lime or garden lime. We were able to find ours at our local building supply store, although you might check feed stores too. Hydrated lime is different than the type of lime you spread on the ground/garden, so make sure you have the right stuff!

The biggest downfalls to whitewash is that it is water-soluble, so it will have to be re-done every so often. It’s not a great option for surfaces that are going to be exposed to the elements, so stick to whitewashing indoor walls/surfaces only.

You Will Need:

6-8 cups hydrated lime*
2 cups salt
1 gallon of water
* Also known as builders lime or masonry lime. This is different than the garden lime that you might sprinkle on your barn floor.

Instructions

1. Combine all the ingredients in a bucket and mix well. (A wire whisk works well.)

2. You are looking for the whitewash to be the consistency of pancake batter, so add more lime or water if you need too. Don’t get hung up on exact measurements. Sometimes letting it sit for an hour or two will help it to thicken a bit.

3. Use a paintbrush or roller to apply it to the wooden surfaces of your coop, barn, or milking parlor.

Hydrated lime is a natural substance that is highly caustic. There’s no reason to be scared of it, but it’s important to take the proper precautions while handling it. Wear a dust mask when you are scooping out the dry lime to avoid getting any into your lungs, and safety glasses and gloves are highly recommended too. If you get a bunch on your skin, it will make your skin feel super dry and kind of icky, but it’s simple to wash off with water or neutralize with a bit of vinegar


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow I never knew there was so much to white washing!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why white wash rather than paint or stain? Just cost, or are there other benefits?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

White wash is anti-bacterial and kills all the germs, mites. etc. that might be hiding in the wood. Paint just seals them in.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is cool! Following  If you're going to do this, Ranger1, please update us on how it goes.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Following


----------

